# Got my lathe today



## Surprman (May 17, 2014)

I picked up my lathe today.  Out of one basement and into another.  It is in really good shape.  There are a couple damaged non-critical parts, but they should not be too hard to replace/repair (broken gear guard, broken belt engagement lever and broken carriage slide extension-it came with a taper attachment!  I just need to obtain a new carriage slide). I will be tearing it down, painting it and doing a whole rebuild over the next few weeks.
Will post pictures once I figure out how to add more images.  I appear to be at some max limit.

Rick


----------



## xalky (May 17, 2014)

Yay!!!


----------



## alandelena (May 17, 2014)

Can't wait to see the pics


----------



## Surprman (May 18, 2014)

I have the pictures ready, but apparently I'm not an active enough poster on the form yet so I am restricted.  I'll post the pictures when I am allowed.

Rick


----------



## Surprman (May 18, 2014)

Well, still no luck with being able to post photos.  I guess I'll just provide narrative on my progress until I reach enough posts to get to unlimited photo upload status.  So, I started taking apart the lathe.  I am now convinced that at some point (quite a while ago), the lathe tipped over backwards (or was dropped).  All the minor damage I described above is consistent with that.  In the course of taking things apart, I also found that the mounting bracket for the gear cover was cracked.  It was repaired pretty nicely with a couple bolts.  Of more concern was the fact that the back gear did not turn very good and I could not move the back gear lever at all.  As I turns out, it looks like the brunt of the fall was taken by the back gear shaft (it is bent).  There are also a couple small cracks on the left most edge of the collar of the large back gear.  There is some slight damage to a couple of the gears (probably where it impacted the gear cover that broke).  That damage is insignificant - a small file will clean it up pretty easily.  I think the previous owner never utilized the back gear  - there are still ridges on the outer surface of use gear teeth which I think might represent its lack of use.  Other than that, eveything looks good so far - the spindle turns very smoothly.


----------



## Vince_O (May 19, 2014)

If you want email them to me Ill post them for you. 

vinceochiuto at charter dot net


----------



## martik777 (May 19, 2014)

Upload them to photobucket and post a link


----------



## Surprman (May 19, 2014)

Hmm, photobucket.  I didn't think of that.  Let's see if this works:

http://s1175.photobucket.com/user/Surprman/library/

If it works I will post more photos ( I am about 95% done with the disassembly).

Rick


----------



## Surprman (May 19, 2014)

I was reminded that I forgot to mention the model lathe.  As you can see by the above photo, it is a model C with a 3 ft bed (it is pretty cute).  I just noticed that there is a slight amount of wear on the back way.  Barely enough to feel.   There is no wear that you can feel in the front way.  The spindle bearings are both slotted and are in perfect shape, which is surprising because the two felt wicks were like rocks when I removed them.  The other felt wicks I pulled out were also pretty stiff.  I'd say that the worst bearing surface was on the motor flywheel shaft (right side).  I don't think it is a coincidence that the git was broken over that bearing.  It is not awful, just worse than all the others which are in pretty great shape.   (How do you remove and replace those little things?)

Rick


----------



## DoogieB (May 19, 2014)

Dude, you must have the cleanest shop around. 

You need to get a little cutting oil sprayed on those white walls, pronto.  It's like cleaner than my house.


----------



## Surprman (May 19, 2014)

I know.  In my defense, the room is brand new.  I built it as a home for the milling machine (and now the lathe).  It will get dirtier soon.

Rick


----------



## 65arboc (May 21, 2014)

Hey Rick,

    I got one just like that about a month ago. Mines in excellent shape also as it was only ever used for turning armatures on starters, generators and small electric motors. I have the original bill of sale from 1939 as it came from a local shop that closed in the 80s. I have taken it completely apart and cleaned everything and I'm starting to re-assemble it. It has been a fun and educating process to see how well these things are made and how everything works. I will post pictures when it's all done.

   I got to thinking:thinking: about how these lathes were built back then. Then I wondered:thinking: how anyone made the very (FIRST) lathe when there were no lathes to make lathes?

What brand is that Mill?

Nice shop BTW

Jim


----------



## Surprman (May 22, 2014)

65arboc said:


> Hey Rick,
> 
> I got one just like that about a month ago. Mines in excellent shape also as it was only ever used for turning armatures on starters, generators and small electric motors. I have the original bill of sale from 1939 as it came from a local shop that closed in the 80s. I have taken it completely apart and cleaned everything and I'm starting to re-assemble it. It has been a fun and educating process to see how well these things are made and how everything works. I will post pictures when it's all done.
> 
> ...




Jim,

Yes it is really fun.  I look forward to seeing your pictures.  Mine is pretty-much completely disassembled -only the small hand wheel and the large pressed-in shaft on the apron are left to remove ( I need to get a piece of brass to pop that thing off).  My milling machine is a new Grizzly G0619.  I have a few photos of it elsewhere on this forum. It is pretty well made and I like it so far (have to say that the SB lathe is of noticeably better quality, though)

Rick


----------

